# Ok let's see them!



## icenine (Feb 11, 2009)

Why does this thread not already exist? Ok come on everyone, let's see your baby pictures. I'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## Hole (Feb 11, 2009)

icenine said:


> Why does this thread not already exist? Ok come on everyone, let's see your baby pictures. I'll get the ball rolling.



Haha, how cute.:happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww bless! These are so cute! Hold on... I'll go find mine


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 11, 2009)

Here goes!

Back in 1984






Not a baby, but still quite young  






I don't know what the hell happened lol


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2009)

Creepy guy in audience: That sure is a pretty little girl.
Your dad: That is my Daughter!!!!


Haha, I love that story.

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2009)

Not a baby, per se...but young. I'll try and find more, but there aren't many around Lost a lot in moves etc...)



-Uriel 

View attachment rlg.jpg


----------



## Hole (Feb 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Creepy guy in audience: That sure is a pretty little girl.
> Your dad: That is my Daughter!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Was it you?





Uriel said:


> Not a baby, per se...but young. I'll try and find more, but there aren't many around Lost a lot in moves etc...)
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



:wubu: Before you became a perv.


----------



## Hole (Feb 11, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Here goes!
> 
> Back in 1984
> 
> ...



I love the first one especially.Such an adorable look on your face.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2009)

Hole said:


> Was it you?




Naw, I was what...26 or so...I was nowhere near Dubai at that age.



Hole said:


> :wubu: Before you became a perv.



You love that I am a Perv...


:happy:


-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 11, 2009)

Hole said:


> I love the first one especially.Such an adorable look on your face.



Hehe thanks  Back when I was pure, unpierced and innocent  

I love the first one of you too... With your grapes... mega sweeeet 

Love yours too icenine. So cute! Mr America  lol


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Here goes!
> 
> Back in 1984
> 
> ...



That is some seriously cute Babytude...



-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> That is some seriously cute Babytude...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Hehe  thanks! You too.. that is one hell of a cheeky grin


----------



## bexy (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww such cute piccies!! I only have one baby pic of me (horrible, odd family whom I no longer speak to didn't really take or keep pics ) so its very treasured.

I wonder if my baby will look like me!  

View attachment 58681


----------



## icenine (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok here's one more


----------



## icenine (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable all of you!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't have any 'baby' pictures scanned, they're packed away somewhere. But here I am at age 4.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

icenine said:


> Ok here's one more




CUTE! I love the outfit.


----------



## Hole (Feb 11, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't have any 'baby' pictures scanned, they're packed away somewhere. But here I am at age 4.



Wow, Barbie girl! You looked like you should be in a commercial for Kinder Surprise eggs.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 11, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't have any 'baby' pictures scanned, they're packed away somewhere. But here I am at age 4.



Still have that same evil smirk


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha. I know, what happened? I was like the freakin' Sun-Rype apple juice girl back then. Now?


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 11, 2009)

Eh, this is all I got for now.

Too lazy to find one where I'm paying attention to anything but my toes.
I was about 1 in this pic, I think. 

View attachment popsicle toes.jpg


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 11, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I know, what happened? I was like the freakin' Sun-Rype apple juice girl back then. Now?



Now your hair still looks damn near the same.


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm either saying 'oh my god' or stuffing cake in my mouth...hmmmm... not sure...  

View attachment l_a7a9ff7535dd5d9e1fe62dbcb4aae9-1.jpg


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 11, 2009)

Wantabelly, you were so adorable!! <--still are, just grown-up adorable ;]

You could have been saying "Oh god, this is good cake!"

<3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 11, 2009)

Prepare to be blown away by overwhelming cuteness...


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 11, 2009)

What a good looking Lad,hm?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 11, 2009)

EVERYONE was so cute!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 11, 2009)

In my beloved teddy bear rocking chair.
Two months old. 

View attachment Me & Teddy.jpg


----------



## Esther (Feb 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't have any 'baby' pictures scanned, they're packed away somewhere. But here I am at age 4.



This is incredibly cute. I'd love for my hair to look like that!


----------



## Esther (Feb 12, 2009)

Hahaha... I was going to just comment on Ninja_Glutton's amazing outfit, but Chris's outfit below that... also priceless. Tiny hilarious bowties!!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2009)

icenine said:


> Ok here's one more



Dude, that is the ruling-est baby outfit ever...I'm a huge yellow and green fan. Yea! for long haired little boys (I was, from abiut age 7 on).

-Uriel


----------



## Esther (Feb 12, 2009)

This is an incredibly embarrassing photograph, but I can't resist a joke at my own expense.
I'll probably take this down VERY soon. Ha!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't have any 'baby' pictures scanned, they're packed away somewhere. But here I am at age 4.



Hahahaha!

That is adorable...Um, you look like you may have been plotting the takeover of the nursery.

Surly: "Peas? Peas? No, I think you said there was Pie for Lunch...an easy mistake.'

Nursery Lady: 'Um, yes, children, um, there's been a change, it will be pie for lunch. Apple...


Surly gives THAT look, shakes her head a little bit.

Nursery Lady :'Um, did I saw Apple, I meant cherry...'

Surly nods,and her Empire falls into place.





-Uriel


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 12, 2009)

Seems like I'm Oliver Twisting in this pic lol. I was just thinking about a thread like this the other day but more like, teenage pics. Fun stuff.


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 12, 2009)

These are the oldest pics I have of me. Me with my brother and sister, Christmas '62, '63 and '64. I'm the smallest. 















What a great excuse to get these pics scanned.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 12, 2009)

Esther said:


> This is incredibly cute. I'd love for my hair to look like that!




Awww, thanks!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 12, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Prepare to be blown away by overwhelming cuteness...



You still have that cheeky smile and those lovely big dark eyes


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 12, 2009)

PrettyKitty said:


> In my beloved teddy bear rocking chair.
> Two months old.




I hope they didn't let you fall out of the chair. You're balancing very precariously.  But so CUTE!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 12, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> These are the oldest pics I have of me. Me with my brother and sister, Christmas '62, '63 and '64. I'm the smallest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a great picture. Jammies and little blondies.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> Eh, this is all I got for now.
> 
> Too lazy to find one where I'm paying attention to anything but my toes.
> I was about 1 in this pic, I think.



Haha awwww tooo cute!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 14, 2009)

I squee'd so many times while viewing this thread!


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 15, 2009)

.......................... 

View attachment Zandoz Baby.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 19, 2009)

Zandoz 

What a cute little troll you were :happy:


----------

